# Fertilizer Trends



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Creeping down overall....DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/10/04/fertilizer-prices-continue-fall


----------

